# Tornado Tour 21 Abril/1 de Maio nos EUA - TempoEmCorroios.com



## Lightning (17 Abr 2012 às 20:18)

Amanhã começa a minha viagem, um sonho pelo qual muito lutei e trabalhei nos últimos anos. Sonho que irei tentar partilhar com vocês aqui dia a dia, embora nesta altura ainda não saiba se será possível partilhar, mas tudo farei para que assim seja, com a ajuda do Meteopt.com, irá fazer-se um seguimento especial.

Saio amanhã para Madrid onde me junto ao Alberto, depois na madrugada de 5ª feira seguimos para Londres, e daí para Dallas no Texas, onde finalmente me integrarei com as restantes pessoas do grupo. Só no sábado, dia 21, começarei verdadeiramente as "caçadas".
Em princípio estarei com uma pequena equipa, de 5 ou 6 pessoas, com um guia/meteorologista muito experiente, duma das mais antigas e prestigiadas empresas do sector, pois isso é muito importante, a segurança acima de tudo. É essa a única forma inteligente e segura de empreender uma aventura destas  à procura das tempestades mais severas que conhecemos.

Este tipo de viagem é sempre muito arriscada, podemos ter dias onde andamos milhares de km's e não acontecer nada, como nos pode sair a sorte grande, e assistir a grandes fenómenos. Mas quem não arrisca, não petisca. E cá vou eu ...

Vou tentar dia a dia trazer algo aqui, embora saiba que será difícil, viagens de centenas de quilómetros, motéis que podem ou não ter Net, muito cansaço acumulado, etc, mas tentarei dentro do que me for possível vir aqui partilhar o que for acontecendo.

Vou ter muitas saudades da família e amigos, mas estarei a realizar um sonho.
Cumprimentos a todos

Francisco Santos


----------



## Z13 (17 Abr 2012 às 21:33)

Boa sorte Lightning!

É de facto uma viagem de sonho....

Que corra tudo bem, vejas muitos fenómenos e tires muitas fotos.

Vai partilhando


----------



## 1337 (17 Abr 2012 às 21:47)

Boa sorte e já sabes tens de nos trazer os tornados


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2012 às 21:51)

Boa sorte pros tornados e afins, cuidado com o excesso de adrenalina


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2012 às 21:55)

Só tenho que te desejar boa viagem e boa sorte (nestes casos é preciso que ela esteja sempre presente), e que enchas o fórum de relatos e fotos espectaculares.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Abr 2012 às 22:30)

FONIX que sonho de viagem. Se apanhares 1 tornado pega numa garrafa e tenta armazenar algum vento


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2012 às 13:43)

Boa Francisco, que eu saiba és o primeiro "tuga" numa aventura deste género. Vai guardando e partilhando todas as impressões dessa grande aventura, pois podem vir a ser úteis a outros no futuro.

Cá estamos todos à espera dos teus relatos. Boa viagem e boa sorte, que tudo corra bem !
Vou tentar acompanhar com mais atenção as previsões dessa região enquanto estiveres aí.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2012 às 15:33)

Queria desejar-te uma excelente viagem, e muito sucesso nas caçadas!! É como dizes uma viagem de sonho, que eu tambem tenho em mente faze-la um dia!! Tambem é caso para dizer - QUE INVEJA!!

Diverte-te e tras bastante material para nos deliciares !!


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Abr 2012 às 15:45)

Boa viagem e boa sorte Lightning e que corra tudo bem.


----------



## Redfish (18 Abr 2012 às 17:13)

Boa sorte e grandes "caçadas"...

Espero que esta tua aventura corra a 100%.


Para ti será um sonho *tornado* realidade (depende da sorte e das condições atmosfericas no momento) ...

_para todos nós continuará a ser um sonho_.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2012 às 21:51)

A situação de dia 20 a 23 no S/SE dos EUA será dificil de caçar devido á rápida progressão e ao tipo de tempestade que está prevista ,com muita precipitação, HP supercells, MCS, tudo embebido em muita nebulosidade...mas é sem duvida um sistema muito interessante e dinamico, pouco usual nesta altura do ano.

Depois, esperam-se muitos dias apenas com sol e calor, mas aparece nos modelos a possibilidade de um novo evento a começar algures dia 26-28 e a durar uns 3 ou 4 dias, mas desta vez mais a norte, em Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri e no Sul de Illinois e norte do Arkansas.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 22:01)

Lightning, boa sorte na tua caçada.

Como sempre *a segurança deve estar em 1º lugar*. *Assegurada*, tudo pode acontecer e teres momento para te deliciares...e connosco partilhares essa tua aventura.

Boa viagem


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2012 às 00:22)

Boa noite. 

Encontro-me neste momento no aeroporto de Barajas, a fazer tempo até ser hora de partida para Londres. A viagem até Madrid correu bem. 

Após a chegada a Madrid fui muito bem recebido pelo Alberto Lunas e de seguida reunimo-nos com alguns colegas do fórum Tiempo e ainda algumas pessoas conhecidas, que também me receberam da melhor maneira. Houve ainda tempo para algum convívio extra e momentos de boa disposição. 

Aqui estamos agora, num aeroporto praticamente vazio, onde reina o silêncio. O check-in está feito e estamos prontos para a viagem até Londres. 

Obrigado pelos comentários de todos e pelo apoio.  sempre que possível darei mais notícias.


----------



## Norther (19 Abr 2012 às 02:04)

Boa viagem e caçadas, vais ter uma bela experiência que não vais esquecer ate ao resto da tua vida, certeza que vais tornar este forum mais rico, um abraço


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

Boa viagem Lightning!

Faço das palavras dos anteriores membros, as minhas.
Aproveita esses dias únicos.

Não é todos os dias que se realiza um sonho! Ainda por cima esse, tão grande...


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2012 às 02:29)

Bem...







Depois de uma longa viagem de quase 10 horas de Londres a Dallas a bordo dum Boeing 777 da American Airlines, 8 mil kms feitos só neste troço, estou finalmente em Arlington, uma cidade de 360 mil habitantes que fica na grande área metropolitana Dallas–Fort Worth. 








A base de operações será aqui. Em Abril a empresa no qual me integrei para a Tour tem a base em Arlington. Em Maio será um pouco mais a norte em Oklahoma City, e em Junho ainda mais para norte, em Denver. As razões para estas escolhas tem a ver a climatologia, as maiores probabilidades de ocorrência de tornados nesses meses a nível regional.

As notícias são boas, há pouco quando ligámos a televisão no The Weather Channel as previsões eram de possibilidade de algumas células para esta noite e amanhã. Inclusive já existiam avisos/alertas.

Nesta altura por aqui são 20h30, está céu limpo e estão 23°C, mas nota-se nebulosidade, especialmente nebulosidade alta no horizonte. Quando chegámos existiam alguns cumulus com bom desenvolvimento mas entretanto dissiparam-se com o chegar da noite. 

Em conversa com o coordenador da Tour, o Martin, ele disse-nos que a nossa tour (21 Abril a 1 Maio), segundo os modelos, poderá ser algo calma ao início, mas com actividade lá mais para o fim. 

Algumas fotos que tirei nos aeroportos.

Barajas (Madrid) 



















Heathrow (Londres)

















Agora vou jantar e descansar.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2012 às 11:55)

Actualmente 05:48 da madrugada e estamos já acordados graças à primeira célula que, embora tivesse passado a oeste-este de nós, nos brindou com alguns estoiros e raios tímidos, difíceis de fotografar.

Não consegui registar nenhum mas este pequeno evento deu para abrir o apetite para o que poderá vir mais tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2012 às 12:26)

Boas,muito boa sorte nas caçadas de eventos .


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2012 às 17:32)

Bom dia/Boa tarde. 

O dia amanheceu muito nublado aqui, com algum vento e chuviscos, e ainda assim se mantém. A nebulosidade é essencialmente média e baixa, e segundo os dados da estação do Aeroporto de Dallas, que não fica muito longe daqui, estão 18ºC (posso confirmar isto porque a sensação térmica é de algum calor, está-se muito bem com apenas uma T-Shirt na rua) e a humidade relativa encontra-se nos 84%. Pressão atmosférica nos 1013 milibares.

Dado que não se espera nada de especial para os próximos dias, estes vão servir sobretudo para conhecermos melhor as características deste país onde nos encontramos. 

Deixo-vos o link do qual retirei as informações meteorológicas acima.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...D&textField1=32.6945&textField2=-97.1275&mp=0

EDIT: Posso também referir que ontem à noite o tempo também estava nublado especialmente por nuvens altas, e também abafado, com algumas rajadas de vento de, sensivelmente, 20 a 30 km/h. Isto por volta das 10h da noite locais.


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2012 às 23:12)

No Texas gerou-se uma boa linha de instabilidade, mas ainda bastante longe da tua zona


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2012 às 05:20)

Vince disse:


> No Texas gerou-se uma boa linha de instabilidade, mas ainda bastante longe da tua zona



Sim, nós seguimos frequentemente os satélites e radares daqui. A temperatura desceu bem, quando a nebulosidade se foi embora, e está fresco neste momento. O vento sopra moderado a forte.

Bem, mais um dia que passou, em que passámos a tarde toda a passear por aqui e conhecer Arlington. Fomos até ao estádio dos Cowboys de Arlington, andámos bastante e fizemos fotos e vídeos, e inclusivo fomos a um super-mercado comprar alguma comida. 

As pessoas são muito sociáveis e divertidas, e já contámos a nossa história (vamos fazer stormchasing) a muitos. Muitos falam espanhol mas sinceramente prefiro o inglês. Apesar disso, já quase que não consigo falar português graças ao Alberto  quase que falo espanhol 24 horas por dia, já sei o vocabulário praticamente todo... Há pouco conversámos com um casal do Chile. 

Tenho que ser o tradutor de inglês para espanhol e vice-versa para ajudar.

Tive ainda a oportunidade de falar com um empregado de um restaurante, que me disse que, faltou muito pouco para ter ficado sem casa no último outbreak (os últimos dias em que aconteceram muitos tornados devastadores no início deste mês), pois um dos tornados passou de raspão na sua habitação.

Amanhã vamos encontrar-nos com a equipa da tour e começar a sério a nosso objectivo. Esperemos que o consigamos realizar. 

Mais tarde se tiver oportunidade colocarei aqui as fotos de hoje.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Abr 2012 às 16:38)

Tenho sempre pouco tempo disponível para escrever aqui no forum, embora o consulte com regularidade, quase diariamente.

Mas escrevo agora, porque não queria mesmo deixar de fazê-lo por três razões:

- Porque o Lightning tem o enorme privilégio de realizar o sonho de acompanhar os potenciais tornados live in USA.
- Porque esse é também um enorme sonho meu;
- E sobretudo para vos desejar, Ligthning e Alberto, BOA SORTE, BOAS CAÇADAS e UMA ENORME AVENTURA !


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2012 às 22:12)

Iceberg disse:


> Tenho sempre pouco tempo disponível para escrever aqui no forum, embora o consulte com regularidade, quase diariamente.
> 
> Mas escrevo agora, porque não queria mesmo deixar de fazê-lo por três razões:
> 
> ...



Faço minhas as tuas palavras

Ligthning continua a relatar o que se passa por aí, estamos a gostar de acompanhar a tua aventura


----------



## trepkos (23 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

Francisco espero que tudo esteja a correr bem por ai, continuamos à espera dos teus relatos e acima de tudo das tuas fotos! Que tudo te corra bem!


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2012 às 19:19)

Já estamos aqui todos ansiosos por novidades e fotos/videos


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2012 às 16:44)

Boas 

A vontade de ir dando novidades é muita, mas agora que "é a sério" é mais difícil de conseguir ter um pouco de rede para ir dando novidades. Mas tive a sorte, mesmo assim, de safar-me neste momento.

No que toca a novidades, de uma forma resumida:
*
Dia 21 - 1º dia:*

Da parte da manhã, por volta das 10h, reunimos com a equipa numa pequena sala onde, durante aproximadamente 1 hora, se fez uma pequena apresentação de cada um de nós e uma discussão sobre as regras e aspectos mais importantes da tour. Os responsáveis pela tour, Martin Lisius (presidente da empresa Tempest Tours), e o condutor, Roberto, e o guia, Bill, contaram-nos algumas das suas melhores experiências em stormchasing.

Depois disto era altura de avaliar as condições para o dia presente (dia 21) e vermos qual ou quais as melhores áreas para onde possivelmente poderíamos ir. Dado que as condições não eram as melhores e não estava previsto nada de especial, não tínhamos nenhum objectivo concreto. 

Depois de arrumada a bagagem na carrinha, partimos do hotel (Arlington, Texas) por volta das 13h. Fizemo-nos à estrada e pouco tempo depois parámos para almoçar. 

Durante a tarde fizemos uma paragem em Albany, no Texas, onde existia uma exposição/competição de Muscle Cars (carros típicos americanos), que deu para nos entreter durante mais de uma hora e fazer tempo até à altura de jantar. Tirei bastantes fotos, já que nunca tinha visto máquinas assim. Enquanto isso, os outros membros da equipa, dispersos, davam um passeio pela cidade. Decidi também fazer o mesmo e dar umas voltas pela zona, e pelo caminho observei a arquitectura e alguns monumentos tais como uma igreja. 

Depois de termos jantado ainda na mesma localidade, partimos novamente, desta vez para a cidade que iria servir de base para o próximo dia de stormchasing. Fomos brindados pelo caminho com um por do sol único, o qual aproveitámos para fotografar. 

Para primeira viagem foi algo "cansativo" pois estivemos na estrada (embora com algumas interrupções) entre as 13h e as 23:40h, quando chegámos ao hotel onde permanecemos até ao dia seguinte.


*
Dia 22 - 2º dia:*

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo e era altura de, mais uma vez, avaliarmos as condições. Os modelos diziam que existia uma remota probabilidade de vermos algo de interessante a partir da tarde.

Repetindo a mesma rotina, pequeno-almoço, avaliar condições e fazer à estrada, almoçar e continuar viagem, começaram a aparecer os primeiros desenvolvimentos verticais no horizonte, o que nos deu alguma esperança para o resto do dia. 

Pelo caminho começámos a subir de altitude até chegar a Caprock, local onde parámos para fotografar um parque eólico que se encontrava extendido por vários quilómetros. 

O céu apresentava cada vez mais cumulus e alguma nebulosidade alta, e o calor apertava. Com isto tudo formou-se uma célula, bastante fotogénica, a pouca distância de nós, que se aguentou pouco tempo até se dissipar.

Novamente uma paragem, desta vez numa zona montanhosa, com uma vista brutal. Subimos então um pouco mais, para ver o que nos esperava ao por do sol. A escolha não podia ter sido mais acertada, pois os restos da célula que ainda eram visíveis no horizonte proporcionaram um enquadramento perfeito para qualquer fotógrafo. O sol espreitava por entre as nuvens, iluminando os campos, e ao mesmo tempo fazendo contraste com as tonalidades muito escuras das nuvens. 

Mais uns minutos de viagem e voltámos a encostar na berma, para a cereja no topo do bolo. Desta vez com o sol a iluminar as montanhas ao fundo no horizonte, dando um toque especial a tudo, parecendo que tudo o que a vista alcançava estava em chamas. 

Todos aproveitámos ao máximo este momento, toda a gente fotografava e filmava, e os únicos sons que quebravam o silêncio do campo eram as nossas máquinas a disparar dezenas de fotos.

Este magnífico por do sol que referi foi documentado a sul de Abbot, no Novo México.

Terminado o dia era agora hora de partir para o hotel que ficava em Ratón, ainda no Novo México.


*
Dia 23 - 3º dia*

De manhã já se podiam observar alguns cumulus não muito longe de nós, por cima das montanhas rochosas. 

Os modelos davam-nos alguma esperança para o resto do dia, embora com fracas condições, elas estavam lá. 

Viajámos até às montanhas rochosas, onde fizemos várias paragens para fotografar paisagens lindíssimas e apreciar a vida selvagem. Apanhámos alguma precipitação fraca, de uma célula que entretanto se tinha formado na zona. 

Já em Eagle's Nest, Novo México, abastecemos numa bomba de gasolina e fomos brindados com uma vista fabulosa sobre as montanhas, algumas delas tinham alguma neve no topo. 

Observando o radar, este dizia-nos para rumarmos para outras direcções. O almoço foi servido na cidade de Taos, onde fomos bem recebidos e reconfortámos os nossos incansáveis estomagos... 

Durante a tarde conseguimos apanhar uma célula, com umas formações bastante interessantes, perto de Wagon Mound. A junção da paisagem com o céu fez com que, mais uma vez, toda a gente apreciasse o momento. 

Formaram-se uns espectaculares exemplares de mammatus, que reflectiam o sol e se destacavam bastante das outras nuvens. 

Depois de jantar, o Bill perguntou-nos se gostaríamos de observar as estrelas e fotografá-las, pois perto de nós existiam sítios com visibilidade nula, sem qualquer iluminação, permitindo assim que tirássemos belas imagens.

Depois deste dia mais "atarefado", voltámos ao hotel-base, o mesmo onde tínhamos descansado na noite anterior.




Desculpem se me repeti um pouco. Peço também desculpa pois a net que tenho de momento não me permite fazer o upload de fotos (é de fraca qualidade). Assim que puder publicarei aqui alguns registos, que complementam os meus relatos.

Estou a gostar bastante até agora, mesmo sem grandes condições meteorológicas, nem tudo o que importa é isso. Os bons momentos e o convívio são também muito importantes em ocasiões como estas.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2012 às 17:27)

Muito bom Lightning! Excelente descrição! Agora só faltam algumas fotos! Têm sido uns dias bem passados pelos vistos. 

Mas e relativamente ao que te levou aí, há algumas perspectivas de tempo mais severo nos próximos dias? Ainda terás hipóteses de ver algumas trovoadas/células/supercélulas, antes de regressares? 

Abraço e continuação de boa viagem!


----------



## Lousano (24 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

Espero melhor sorte para os próximos dias.


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2012 às 05:17)

Bem, mais um dia que chegou ao fim, mais relatos feitos. 

De manhã o céu encontrava-se já pouco nublado com cumulus. 

Depois de almoço parámos algumas vezes para queimar tempo e ver o que o tempo nos queria dar. Algumas formações no horizonte, algumas delas com bastantes cortinas de precipitação. 

Primeiro, deslocámo-nos até perto de uma pequena célula que deu o ar da sua graça com um raio.  O céu estava simplesmente brutal, na parte superior da célula, com nebulosidade que parecia apresentar alguma rotação.

Entretanto a coisa aqueceu ainda mais e já ao final da tarde pudemos registar uma bela célula (não era supercélula) com uma estrutura bem formada e desenvolvida. Esta apresentava alguns cumulus e dava para ter a perfeita noção da altura a que o topo da mesma se encontrava. 

Enquanto estávamos a tirar fotos à célula, o vento soprava com rajadas fortes na direcção da mesma, e fomos surpreendidos por rajadas fortíssimas que arrastaram muita poeira na direcção da célula (tenho a palavra para este fenómeno na ponta da língua mas sinceramente não me lembro... ). Até gostei da experiência, embora só tivesse durado uns 10 segundos. Nem me deu tempo de fimlar.

E como não podia deixar de ser, mais uma vez o por do sol também se destacou bastante. 

A partir de amanhã as coisas vão começar a melhorar, segundo o Storm Prediction Center. Mais energia virá para as planícies, e mais probabilidade de tempo severo. Esperemos para ver o que isto dá. 

Cumps


----------



## Teles (25 Abr 2012 às 12:52)




----------



## Thomar (25 Abr 2012 às 15:29)

Teles disse:


>



 

Ele já explicou o porquê de não haver ainda as fotos, mas sim, estamos todos ansiosos por ver a experiência que o *Lightning* está a ter, e que muito dos _*foristas *_desejavam ter!  
Vamos esperar com calma que brevemente deve haver novidades!
Boa aventura *Lightning*, esperamos ansiosamente que te divirtas, que tenhas uma esperiência única, que corra tudo bem. 
Cá aguardaremos pacientemente (ou não  )  notícias tuas!


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2012 às 21:03)

Amanhã já há finalmente uma zona de risco, embora baixo, mas muitas vezes costuma dar para ver coisas interessantes. 
A ver se tens sorte, torcemos todos por isso.










> DAY 2 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 1227 PM CDT WED APR 25 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2012 às 01:00)

Boa sorte para os próximos dias! Ainda não perdemos a esperança de ver por aqui um tornado fotografado por um português! 

A emoção de ver tal fenómeno da natureza ao vivo, e ao longe, é enorme! É claro que ser atingido por um é algo aterrador e completamente diferente.

Vivi alguns anos nos EUA e apesar de num estado algo distante destas emoções, Massachusetts, uma noite a minha cidade esteve sob "tornado warning" e a experiência, confesso, não foi muito agradável...


----------



## Lightning (26 Abr 2012 às 03:38)

O Teles tem razão, este tópico sem fotos não vale nada. 

Pouco ou nada posso fazer em relação a isso, nem rede no telemóvel tenho, tive que avisar familiares e amigos que nem por telemóvel estou contactável. Estou em mais um motel, ao fim de um dia sem nada de jeito... 

Estamos em Yuma, Colorado, já posicionados para o que der e vier amanhã. Máquinas a carregar, cartões de memória livres, tudo pronto para amanhã. Torçam por mim. 

Estamos todos ansiosos pelo dia de amanhã, pois como o Vince já disse, o SPC diz que vai haver probabilidade de vermos algo "a sério". 

Poucas fotos fiz hoje, pois tal como disse nada de jeito aconteceu. 

Amanhã prometo colocar aqui as fotos dos dias anteriores e as que conseguir amanhã. Os vídeos são mesmo impossíveis de colocar, porque têm um tamanho enorme.

Bem, espera-me uma noite de descanso, amanhã acordaremos mais cedo para nos fazermos à estrada a horas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 09:16)

Dependendo do local onde o nosso amigo Lightning anda neste momento, parece que hoje poderão haver alguma condições propícias a trovoadas severas.







> Forecast Discussion
> SPC AC 270536
> 
> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> ...









> *Mesoscale Discussion 600*
> MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0600
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0224 AM CDT FRI APR 27 2012
> ...



*Radar neste momento (já com o aviso de tornados assinalado em dois locais):*




http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=pux&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no

Boa sorte Lightning! Espero que estejas perto desta acção!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 09:24)

> 000
> WFUS53 KGLD 270818
> TORGLD
> COC017-063-270845-
> ...


http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=co&prodtype=allwarnings

Aviso lançado (para o Colorado).


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 09:32)

E já há registo de tornado neste momento! A acontecer durante a noite, o que o torna ainda mais perigoso, pois não se vê:



> 000
> WFUS55 KPUB 270821
> TORPUB
> COC061-099-270900-
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 09:37)

Watch Type and box color: Warning Type and Diamond marker color: 
*Tornado - red ***
Severe Thunderstorm - blue **

Watch Status Line - Yellow line

** dashed watches indicate watches within 90 minutes
of expiration, or are TEST watches (i.e. a watch
number in the 9990s.
 Tornado - red *
Severe Thunderstorm - blue *
Flash Flood - green *

* hollow diamonds indicate TEST warnings


----------



## granizus (27 Abr 2012 às 12:05)

Lightning, boas caçadas, parece que a coisa se está a compor aí


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 13:07)

A anterior classificação de "risco ligeiro" para o dia de hoje, vai ser actualizada para "risco moderado" de formação de supercélulas potencialmente capazes de produzir alguns tornados fortes.








> *Mesoscale Discussion 602*
> 
> MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0602
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> ...


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0602.html


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 14:49)

Os proximos dias parecem interessantes...
Espera-se a entrada num regime de circulação zonal forte, com algumas short-waves, e uma situação de advecção tropical em todos os estados do sul dos EUA.

Nas High/Ctrl plains podem ser dias com actividade por vezes forte..


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

Tarde de intensa actividade no centro dos EUA.
Muitos chasers estão numa mesma zona.

Está aqui um link com a localização e stream em directo de vários chasers!
Esperamos que o Lightning esteja na zona certa...

http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/
: Thumbsup:


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 21:14)

Aviso de tornado em vigor para o final da tarde nos EUA:




Hazard	Tornadoes	EF2+ Tornadoes
Likelihood	Moderate	Moderate
Severe Wind	65 kt+ Wind
Moderate	Low
Severe Hail	2"+ Hail
Moderate	Moderate

Note:  The expiration time in the watch graphic is amended if the watch is replaced, cancelled or extended.
Note: Click for Watch Status Reports.


> SEL4
> 
> U*RGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
> TORNADO WATCH NUMBER 194*
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

Já há bastante acção, mas a área de maior risco é a metade leste do Kansas e oeste de Missouri, onde o forcing desta depressão deve começar a gerar uma série de células nas próximas horas.







Link satélite:
http://www.ghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/goeseastconus.html


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 21:44)

Segundo indicações do Cazatormentas, a equipa onde está o Lighting está localizada a NE de Wichita e a N de Marion... mesmo dentro da zona onde foi lançado agora o alerta para tornados... : Thumbsup:


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 23:24)

Foto colocada pela Tempest Tours no facebook, relativa ao dia de ontem:







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0150459491972.333440.501881971&type=1&theater

Já dá para abrir o apetite...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Célula com rotação a ser filmada neste momento!

http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10256


----------



## Lightning (28 Abr 2012 às 07:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Foto colocada pela Tempest Tours no facebook, relativa ao dia de ontem:



Também fotografei essa. 

Bem, os dias de ante-ontem e ontem (aqui já é Sábado dia 2) foram bastante intensos. No dia 26 apanhámos essa supercélula, que mais tarde se uniu a outra. O inflow provocado por ambas, arrastou montes de areia consigo, com rajadas de vento de 70 km/h e mais. Quase que não me conseguia manter em pé e cada grão de areia que me tocava parecia uma agulha. Fiquei com areia cravada na pele...

Hoje tivemos mais super-células e um tornado F0 que mal tocou no chão durante segundos, nem deu tempo para sugar areia e detritos para que o funil fosse visivel. Mal ou bem, filmei-o. 

As coisas hoje foram feitas a correr pois o SPC fez o upgrade às previsões um pouco em cima da hora. Tivemos até às 2 da manhã a filmar uma trovoada lindíssima com raios muito constantes e depois quase nada dormimos até nos acordarem às 7:45 da manhã para nos fazermos à estrada. 

Tenho passado os dias com o telemóvel a dizer "Apenas chamadas de emergência" e sinceramente não vejo maneira de isso melhorar. 

Vá lá, consegui encontrar net agora, mas não me permite fazer nada. 

Amanhã vamos ver se há mais algo, dado que ainda há condições boas, embora que fracas. Fica a promessa de uma grande reportagem de tudo, nunca pensei que fosse tão difícil ter internet nos EUA... 

Vou dizendo coisas.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2012 às 18:37)

Como parece que as coisas estão calminhas lá para os "states", deixo aqui este documentário muito interessante, e que parece retratar muito bem a rotina dos storm chasers (e a que o amigo Lightning deve esta a viver nestes últimos dias):


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2012 às 10:02)

Noticias interessantes sobre a madrugada passada. Segundo relato colocado no Cazatormentas, de Alberto Lunas, que está a acompanhar o nosso amigo Lightning nesta "Tornado Tour", no final do dia 29 nos "States", apanharam uma supercélula enorme, com "hook echo" e sinal radar de possível tornado, possivelmente a supercélula mais potente de ontem nos EUA, com espectáculo de relâmpagos contínuos e queda de granizo de grandes dimensões. O tornado, a ter-se formado, não foi possível observar, atendendo à enorme quantidade de poeira(?) que se levantou entre eles e a supercélula (de acordo com informações da Tempest Tours no facebook, a base da tempestade trazia velocidades de vento na ordem dos 97 km/h, e o granizo tinha diâmetro na ordem dos 7cm). 



> Diossss!!, hola a todos, caza brutallllll aposteosica,  granizos qué no me cabían en la boca, qué cacho supercelula!!!, la hemos pillado de principio a fin. Tengo fotos y video!!!! El cielo permanentemente iluminado, ya era de noche. Por los relámpago intranube encima nuestra  y a tierra, al empezar hemos estado envuelto en una nube de polvo y  total, sed nos hacia de noche por el polvo, el coche hacia traqueteo por el granizo acumulado en la carretera, los coches parados......me centre en el tornadito de hace días,    pero Lo qué llevamos visto de todo Lo demás sobre todo hoy no Lo había visto hasta ahora, ayer por la noche otra supercelula cazada ya  madura con otro espectáculo visual. Llevamos 4 días muy buenos sólo qué con un tornadito pequeñito. El guía muy bueno!, hoy hemos bajado hasta casi el sur de texas, ya no quedaba mucho para la frontera com México, mucho calor y después jfa estado tentado subiendo poco a poco al norte y jf hacer tiempo y no había nada, para después crecer y crecer los torreones y armarse la marimorena. En otro mensaje pondré fotos jeje. An pasado más de dos horas y todavía el horizonte es un espectáculo de fluorescencentes. Hala ya término que aún no hemos venado y y es tardísimo para las costumbres de aquí, ya estaba todo cerrado u a una gasolinera a coger guarrerias jeje. Son las 11 y media, anochecer muy pronto aquí y estamos en luboock o como se ponga. Chaooooo. Haber sí dentro de un rato pongo las fotos por el Facebook que las tengo que hacer desde el móvil a lga pantalla de la cámara.





> Hola pedro!, pues así es, acabó de leer ac trónpicones loa últimos mensaje y sí, hemos cazado este pedazo de supercelula desde el principio, y vete tú a saber sí ha habido tornado o no por que entre nosotros y la supercelulas se nota ha plantado esa pared de polvo y vientoq que no dejaba ver nada y encima pasábamos en edecán momento por  una población que ayudaba más sí cabe a valorar la tormgenta de polvo que también se ha levantado. Un saludo!!





> Ya je puesto una de las fotos en el facebook. Dos cosas más, he visto ahora el satélite y ha sido la supercelula maa severa de todo estados unidos en el día de hoy, y decir también que ahora sobre Luboock de nuevo jarrea y hay relampagos. Un saludo!! En línea













Belo final de Tour! A ver se hoje (possivelmente o último dia de caçada, julgo eu), têm a sorte de se formar algum tornado (nalgum sitio desabitado...) e o possam fotografar e filmar, visto que ainda só apanharam um pequeno tornado EF0...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 00:58)

Últimas horas de caçada para o Lightning, e as condições parecem boas! Para já, várias zonas com aviso de tornados!





Acompanhem em tempo real aqui: http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/

Esta câmara está a apanhar uma célula brutal!
http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10087


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2012 às 01:19)

Há agora várias supercélulas no Kansas, resta saberem se hoje que era o último dia foram para essa zona, visto também haver células no Texas, embora estas não parecem supercélulas (para já).














Para alguns já acabou, Mike Bettes do Weather Channel a queixar-se, no Texas



> Just lost 3 windshields outside of Goodnight, TX. Golf ball to tennis ball hail. Our chase is done for today
> 
> 19 hailstones smashed our windshield.





Em directo na KFOR: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 01:55)

Sirenes de aviso de tornado a tocar numa cidade chamada "Isabel"!
Streaming aqui: http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10126

relãmpagos e Wall Cloud!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 02:26)

Brutal festival de relâmpagos contínuos!
http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10256

e estes estão à "rasca", mesmo no meio!!
http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10126


----------



## Lightning (2 Mai 2012 às 00:52)

Boas

Bem, a tour chegou ao fim, e os resultados podiam ter sido melhores. Ontem conseguimos interceptar outro tornado, de fraca intensidade e que durou apenas alguns segundos. Tivemos que nos meter na carrinha à pressa e fugir pois vinha na nossa direcção. 

Ao início parecia um dust devil, mas depois de termos analisado bem as fotos e vídeos da equipa da tour, bem como as imagens de radar, reflectividade, etc etc... foi classificado como tornado.

Altura agora de voltar para casa. 

Quanto aos registos, as fotos serão publicadas para a semana. O vídeo com o resumo da reportagem será publicado mais tarde. Para terem uma ideia tenho nem mais nem menos do que 95 gigabytes de informação para tratar, o que vai levar algum tempo... 

Mas tal como já tinha dito atrás está prometida uma bela reportagem desta aventura. 

Gostei bastante da tour, embora a sorte não tenha estado do nosso lado. Mais ocasiões virão, pelo que estou a pensar seriamente em repetir a experiência mais tarde.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mai 2012 às 21:04)

Encontro-me já em Portugal, e resta agora fazer o balanço desta Tour. A viagem de regresso correu bem e embora esteja ainda um bocado cansado, ainda estou a habituar-me às diferenças de horário. 

Vou começar amanhã a tratar das fotos. Podem contar com elas brevemente.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Mai 2012 às 21:46)

Lightning disse:


> Encontro-me já em Portugal, e resta agora fazer o balanço desta Tour.



Em que avioes voaste?


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2012 às 01:44)

Lightning disse:


> Encontro-me já em Portugal, e resta agora fazer o balanço desta Tour. A viagem de regresso correu bem e embora esteja ainda um bocado cansado, ainda estou a habituar-me às diferenças de horário. Vou começar amanhã a tratar das fotos. Podem contar com elas brevemente.



*Lightning* um grande obrigado por teres compartilhado a tua experiência. Concerteza não te faltarão futuras oportunidades para repetir a experiência.

Mais uma vez, obrigado.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mai 2012 às 23:44)

obrigado por partilhares a tua expriencia, nas caçadas nos EUA, confesso que adorava ir participar numa coisa dessas...


----------

